# SBS 2003 Mirror



## ElAguila (Sep 5, 2009)

I am hoping somebody here can help me out. I have a machine with small business server 2003 installed. It was configured with a windows mirror of the C drive. I noticed a couple of days ago in the disk manager that it said the mirror was resynching but there was no % in the status. After 2 days it was still saying resynching. I deleted the mirror. I formatted the second drive and then deleted the partition. Both drives are simple and dynamic. I right clicked the C drive and said to add mirror. I selected the second drive and now both are showing to be a mirror and the status says resynching. The second disk though has a yellow exclamation on the left side. I right click and select properties and it says the device is working properly. Is that supposed to be there while the mirror is resynching or is something wrong? I ran a chkdsk on the c driver and no errors.


----------



## ElAguila (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I have come to the conclusion that it means the drive is not synced and will be there until the sync is finished. Any idea how long it is supposed to take? I have 2 x 2TB drives. The primary has about 130GB of data. It has been running for over 24 hours now and it is only at 19%. Is this normal?


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Are you using a built-in software RAID controller?

If you are not using a quality add-on hardware RAID controller it usually would take a long time to sync the drives.

You should have run tests on the drive in question first to make certain that it really was OK before putting it back in service.

For any server you would be are better off using a quality add-on hardware controller rather than any built-in option for RAID.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Rebuilding RAIDS can take a very long time even on high end gear. Considering you are using SBS, give it some time.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

The use of SBS should have no effect on the rebuild time.


----------

